# Dish soap



## PaLady (Oct 24, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody has used homemade laundry soap to wash your dishes? I've been noticing that when I wash my pots and plastic utensils after making laundry soap, they feel awesomely clean and have that film-free "squeak" sound ever present when I rub my fingers on them. We use generic Dawn right now and I swear I always have to wash the plastics twice because they feel greasy, even if I wash them before anything else. Any ideas are appreciated. &#128515;


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

PaLady Never thought of doing that. Going to try. Thanks for idea.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

I like this idea!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Tried it; works very well. Dissolves grease quickly. I make liquid laundry detergent.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

how are you making it?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Do you mean liquid laundry detergent? Dish detergent is just using liquid laundry detergent. I'm sold as using laundry detergent for dish soap.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

sss3 said:


> Do you mean liquid laundry detergent? Dish detergent is just using liquid laundry detergent. I'm sold as using laundry detergent for dish soap.


Detergent? Or soap? They are two totally different things.


----------

